# My band



## Lyncca (Apr 11, 2008)

This is our band.  Alright, it is just "Rockband."  
Our name is, "I'm Ok to Drive."

In these pictures, we obviously AREN'T ok to drive.  This night had a nice hangover to follow it!


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 11, 2008)

A rock band without a bass player, huh.  Dude in the black tee looks familiar BTW.. (otherwise I wouldn't have commented )

I'm assuming the guitar part of the game is similar to Guitar Hero.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 11, 2008)

how fun is rock band?????

i really like the concentration in the last one!


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 12, 2008)

MrLogic said:


> A rock band without a bass player, huh.  Dude in the black tee looks familiar BTW.. (otherwise I wouldn't have commented )
> 
> I'm assuming the guitar part of the game is similar to Guitar Hero.



Of course we had a bass player   They just use the same guitar in the game for guitar and bass.  The guy in the black tee was in some maternity pics that I posted a few days back...



spiffybeth said:


> how fun is rock band?????
> 
> i really like the concentration in the last one!



It's a blast.  We had a party a few months back with about 50 people and I think half of them were crammed in that room!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 12, 2008)

Is that a Star Wars X-Wing Fighter on the shelf?

I like the photos too.  

I see you live in FW.  I used to live in Arlington.  I now live in Granbury.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 12, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Is that a Star Wars X-Wing Fighter on the shelf?
> 
> I like the photos too.
> 
> I see you live in FW.  I used to live in Arlington.  I now live in Granbury.



Yes, as you can see, he is a bit spoiled!  The drummer in the first pic is my hubby.


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 13, 2008)

Hahaha! Awesome. By the way, I love the green walls!

I think you've inspired me to post my video game pic. We were playing the wii though.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 13, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> Hahaha! Awesome. By the way, I love the green walls!
> 
> I think you've inspired me to post my video game pic. We were playing the wii though.


 
Thank you   We love the color -- but it took FOUR times until we got a color we liked!  Those blue stripes on a textured wall were a real PITA too! I didn't think we would ever finish...


----------

